# Payton, new PG



## ms200402 (May 2, 2004)

He is not happy in LA, why not sign $500 for Payton, his defense
fits for JVG's idea but not for Jackson's. He will be underated free one in this summer, get glove!


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

He doesn't fit into the triangle, designed to get just about EVERYONE equal touches. How is he supposed to fit into the JVG system, where he'll be expected to give the ball to Yao and not pass?

His defense at this point is a joke. He's slow--he's getting old, and it's showing in his game.

Payton? No way. Let some other poor team sign him.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I'd take him...if nothing else he'd be a nice backup. I'd like to see him at the point and Francis at the 2...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Payton signing to be a backup? LMFAO:laugh:


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> I'd take him...if nothing else he'd be a nice backup. I'd like to see him at the point and Francis at the 2...


Just what I was thinking, except that would mean that Stevie would definitely need to work on an outside shot to be effective.

If that happens, would Mobley be 100% tradeable?


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

No way. I can't stand Payton. He is a cry baby. He is overrated anyway,


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Payton signing to be a backup? LMFAO:laugh:


He was horrible this year...I wouldn't take him over Cuttino Mobley.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

two words.................Hell NO


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't think Payton would want to get paid to play backup PG. He's way too selfish, IMO.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I really don't think Payton will want to sign to be a backup, although that might change if the Lakers win this year. 

He has too big an ego and it's obvious he still thinks he's good enough to warrant a starting position and a big part of the team.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Gary Payton isnt exactly great, but he could probably lead the team offense better than Francis who isnt a true point guard. The reason Payton has been looking so bad this year is the system that hes been forced to play to, where the triangle offense involves ball movement over someone moving the ball around individually which Payton is accustomed to doing. But defensively, Payton is losing his touch, hes lost his quickness, but hes still better than many guards in the league.


----------

